# My wolf spiders, lots of pics too



## Techuser (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Techuser (Feb 18, 2006)

*HADOOOOUKEN*


----------



## Hilly (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice photos. Thanks for posting.

Hilly


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 19, 2006)

they are some amazing looking spiders! i love the fangs that look blood drenched :twisted: . do they run or jump? just wondering if they ever freak you out?..


----------



## Obie (Feb 19, 2006)

I think I have to move to Brazil now. Yes, I definitely need to move to Brazil. As soon as possible.


----------



## garbonzo13 (May 8, 2006)

What species is that, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Cliff (Nov 26, 2006)

Those are wonderful pictures!

I also would like to know the species.

Cliff


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2006)

Great pics as always.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 22, 2007)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :shock:


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2007)

is that red stuff, *RAW MEAT*! :shock:


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you feed it a mantis?!

That's gonna make the 56K computers scream :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 24, 2007)

love it


----------

